# First Grunt Tube



## bald9eagle (Dec 15, 2013)

Thought I'd share my first grunt tube. Poor picture, I know. I took it on my phone so I could text a pic to it's future owner. Black Locust.

http://i1338.Rule #2/albums/o694/bald9eagle/20131212_170155_zps86c52230.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice work. Finish looks good.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 15, 2013)

I have to ask. What's with the 2 lanyards?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I have to ask. What's with the 2 lanyards?


 when you adjust the reed while you are in the deer stand the bottom half doesn't fall in the ground. Double secured


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 15, 2013)

It's a single lanyard with 2 drops - in case the call comes apart you will not lose one of the sections. Look at most of the calls posted on here and you'll see a lanyard groove both on the barrel and on the insert - cheap insurance to keep from loosing a high dollar custom call.

Nice grunt call Matt


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 15, 2013)

I just learned something. Wow! Makes good sense.


----------



## bald9eagle (Dec 15, 2013)

That's it. If you look you notice the call breaks down between the two strips (burns? grooves? What is the technical term?)

This was my first one and I am looking for any criticism. I used a delrin rod cut probably to 3/4" long (didn't measure) with a hole drilled through to fit the JC 100 metal reed grunter. The rod is glued to the wood "insert" (technically not an insert but since it holds the reeds I will call it that) and the reed is glued into the rod. The flexible tube is glued to the end of the insert.

I made one in black locust and one in cherry. Question #1...I didn't do any finishing on the majority of the inside of the call. Being a grunt tube I figured it wouldn't see as much us as a duck call. Did I need to finish the inside?

#2....How much movement would you expect from the wood?

#3....Should I have cut a groove into the delrin rod for an O-ring to help hold the two together?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2013)

I tried the prong on the delrin on the first one I made like that and it didn't turn out to well. Delrin rid is 5/8" and hole is 1/2" so I was left with 1/8" and 1/16" on either side of the hole. Not much room to cut out an oring groove. Maybe Brent can fill us in on that question.


----------



## bald9eagle (Dec 15, 2013)

I bored out to 5/8 and drilled the rod to accept the reed (.200 I think)

I have plenty of room left to put an o-ring groove. I'm just wondering about the amount of wood movement and whether or not the o-ring will be neccessary.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2013)

I've only made one call with the delrin and it fit snugly enought not to need the o ring. But I guess I'll know in a few months I gave that call to my brother. 
Tony


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 16, 2013)

When I started using delrin rods for making inserts, I cut O ring grooves. Then I decided, what is the point of sanding the heck out of the barrel bore to get clearence for the O rings.

Now I just make the insert long enough to slide about 3/4" into the barrel. I sand just enough to let the insert slide in nice and snug. When you push the reed into the insert it will expand it slightly and make it even tighter when you slide the insert into the barrel.


----------



## myingling (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice call ,,,,and you should seal the insides of your calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------

